# Roommates all went out



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

My roommates all went out drink, having fun, partying, and who knows what else for the night.
As per usual, I'm at the apartment alone. Well....
That's not quite true....
I've got a bottle of vodka for company!
What's everybody doing tonight?


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Sitting in. Probably heading to the gym. Coming back in and working on statistics.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow I did that for years. My "cool" popular type friends would hangout then all go downtown, and I would stay behind to watch TV and smoke dope.

Now I have to get a shower, wishing I had time to eat some protein, but I have to get moving, then go solo to some loud dance club, and try to talk to some girls.


----------



## AtomHeartBrother (Dec 26, 2013)

^ High five to you, sir. Good luck with the ladies.

I am going to cook and make music.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck with the ladies, Hansolo! Fight the good fight!
My roommates/former 'friends' go out 5-6 times a week. But they're going out tonight with the girl I'm half in love with, which is why it's affecting me more than what is typical.


----------



## AtomHeartBrother (Dec 26, 2013)

should have went out with them so you could take advantage of her in her drunken state...


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

AtomHeartBrother said:


> should have went out with them so you could take advantage of her in her drunken state...


Um, no. Absolutely not. I'm ****ing lonely, but I have morals.


----------



## AReflectionsEye (Feb 15, 2014)

Listening to music and doing some drawing. Going to watch the Tonight Show with Fallon in 40 or so minutes. Then watch a movie perhaps. 

Quite the wild night...


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Ha ha, I'm drunk watching 21& over. It's so much funnier when you're drunk!
But it'd be funnier with friends, if only I had any.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

wow I spoke to 3 girls in the bar, 4 sentences I said


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

GrainneR said:


> Ha ha, I'm drunk watching 21& over. It's so much funnier when you're drunk!
> But it'd be funnier with friends, if only I had any.


about how many people are in your town ? why don't u have friends


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

studying for organic chemistry midterm in 2 weeks.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

kuhan1923 said:


> studying for organic chemistry midterm in 2 weeks.


noble, keep it up


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

HanSolo said:


> noble, keep it up


only coz i failed the first one


----------



## AtomHeartBrother (Dec 26, 2013)

^ lol... :| I mean....errr. to be fair, that is a tough subject.


----------



## AtomHeartBrother (Dec 26, 2013)

HanSolo said:


> wow I spoke to 3 girls in the bar, 4 sentences I said


What were the sentence? And what were their replies.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

HanSolo said:


> wow I spoke to 3 girls in the bar, 4 sentences I said


More girls than I've spoken to! Good work. Maybe tonight you can speak to 4 girls!


HanSolo said:


> about how many people are in your town ? why don't u have friends


It's a long story. It's a university town, so it's a lot of college students.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

kuhan1923 said:


> only coz i failed the first one


At least you're doing something about it! You're going to kill this next one! The past is the past; all you can do is try to do better the next time 'round.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

GrainneR said:


> My roommates all went out drink, having fun, partying, and who knows what else for the night.
> As per usual, I'm at the apartment alone. Well....
> That's not quite true....
> I've got a bottle of vodka for company!
> What's everybody doing tonight?


I typed all of that minus the vodka. Are you me?! 
My roommates all went out also. One of them asked me, "So what are you doing for the rest of the night? Like homework or something...?" ;_;


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

FunkyFedoras said:


> I typed all of that minus the vodka. Are you me?!
> My roommates all went out also. One of them asked me, "So what are you doing for the rest of the night? Like homework or something...?" ;_;


Oh dear. That sucks. At least they talk to you, though. My roommates act like I don't exist.
Ha ha, even though I made this thread yesterday, it still holds true tonight. I'm alone, all of my roommates are out having a life, and I have half a bottle of vodka, going on none.
Stay golden, my dear. You can always message me.


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

GrainneR said:


> My roommates all went out drink, having fun, partying, and who knows what else for the night.
> As per usual, I'm at the apartment alone. Well....
> That's not quite true....
> I've got a bottle of vodka for company!
> What's everybody doing tonight?


What a ****ty feeling... I had roommates that would do the same. I walked in one them doing a gift exchange once, which was pretty awkward. If you feel like you can't connect with them, ever think of moving out? A part of me wished I had tried harder, but at the same time, I'm glad I made the decision to leave... only cause I know how much that crap sucks.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

xlavenderx said:


> What a ****ty feeling... I had roommates that would do the same. I walked in one them doing a gift exchange once, which was pretty awkward. If you feel like you can't connect with them, ever think of moving out? A part of me wished I had tried harder, but at the same time, I'm glad I made the decision to leave... only cause I know how much that crap sucks.


Well, they talked a few times about who they were going to live with next year right in front of me. So, I'm assuming we'll go our separate ways. It's just a year lease, for school.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

**** your roommates you don't need those *******s anyway


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

apx24 said:


> **** your roommates you don't need those *******s anyway


Ha ha, indeed. That's the road I'm trying to take, and usually it works. It's really just when they're all hanging out and laughing in the living room, or getting ready together for some party that the loneliness overwhelms me.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Ha ha, another weekend, another opportunity to drink alone, because the roommates still don't speak to me, and I don't have friends! YESS! I've gotta whole lotta booze and very little to lose!


----------



## Sohoeeeee (Feb 12, 2014)

AtomHeartBrother said:


> should have went out with them so you could take advantage of her in her drunken state...


That's a little rape-y... Don't do that.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope your night went alright OP. But this weekend I'm staying in...like every weekend lol. Probably have a couple drinks just to relax tomorrow to bring in the weekend.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

ineverwipe said:


> I hope your night went alright OP. But this weekend I'm staying in...like every weekend lol. Probably have a couple drinks just to relax tomorrow to bring in the weekend.


Word. Ha ha. Quite right every weekend. Best way to bring in every weekend!


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

dont eat hot fries after drinking vodka ...I did that one time...things got interesting.

anyway, nothing much going on tonight so im watching this old movie called "come and see"...its kind of disturbing.


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

wrote a paper, studied for an economics exam, got drunk and watched American Beauty


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Volvagia1 said:


> dont eat hot fries after drinking vodka ...I did that one time...things got interesting.
> 
> anyway, nothing much going on tonight so im watching this old movie called "come and see"...its kind of disturbing.


Ha ha, it sounds disturbing. The hot fries thing though....was it the fact that they were hot, or that they were fries, that made things interesting?



Pearson99 said:


> wrote a paper, studied for an economics exam, got drunk and watched American Beauty


At least you were productive! I applaud you! You deserve some kind of medal or something....


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

GrainneR said:


> Ha ha, it sounds disturbing. The hot fries thing though....was it the fact that they were hot, or that they were fries, that made things interesting?


It was mainly the red projectile vomit that made things interesting.


----------



## kclalwani (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello Everyone
I moved downtown toronto for a year long internship! Beautiful place! but sadly I havent explored much (though I would love to), since I don't know anyone, I'm too shy 
Even its difficult for me to socialize with other interns at work. So my plans for the weekend, gym-gaming-movies. Wish I knew someone that sold pot here...lol im living the life :/


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine all went home this weekend so I'm here alone which doesn't bother me but it sucks that I don't have anyone to go and eat with. I hate eating alone.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Volvagia1 said:


> It was mainly the red projectile vomit that made things interesting.


Right on, right on. So, I'm guessing it was the ketchup? Condiments make everything interesting.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

FunkyFedoras said:


> Mine all went home this weekend so I'm here alone which doesn't bother me but it sucks that I don't have anyone to go and eat with. I hate eating alone.


I like your signature! So true, ha ha.
A part of me hates to eat alone, the other part likes it, because then I don't feel judged for what I'm eating. I do everything (not exaggerating) alone now, so I've gotten used to it. I'm considering going to see a movie alone. It's a big step. I don't know if I'm ready for that.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

kclalwani said:


> Hello Everyone
> I moved downtown toronto for a year long internship! Beautiful place! but sadly I havent explored much (though I would love to), since I don't know anyone, I'm too shy
> Even its difficult for me to socialize with other interns at work. So my plans for the weekend, gym-gaming-movies. Wish I knew someone that sold pot here...lol im living the life :/


Ha ha, yes, living the dream, as it were. I'm fairly shy as well (I'm sure on this site you'll come across a fair few who would call themselves shy). Have you considered doing any exploring on your own? It's bound to be more exciting than keeping to yourself indoors anyway (I don't know if that's what you're doing, but you know what I mean). 
Ha ha, I haven't smoked weed ever. I'm very curious about it, though. I wouldn't even know how to go about finding someone who sells it. But if I ever do, I'll be sure to follow up on that.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

I used to smoke weed but I got sick of having to put up with drug dealers...I cant stand drug dealers, some of them are the worst kinds of people you could ever met...They're not all like Saul from pineapple express..although some of them ARE laid back, they're still extremely shady and just out to make as much profit off people as possible....its better just to buy the weed from them and then walk out the door instead of staying to chat...i have nothing against weed except the fact that I have to break the law to buy it and in the process I have to associate with criminals....also It makes me 10x more lazy than usual so I just dont even bother with weed anymore because it doesnt really do anything good for me...but I can only speak for myself..it would be great if there were dispensaries around here like there are in california and colorado.

Anyway the hotfries I ate were just extremely red in color...chesters hot fries ...I ate the whole bag...big mistake.


----------

